# Children of the Corn Racing



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I've been thinking of doing this for a while, so here goes. Hope everyone enjoys.


Since a massive blizzrd rolled through here, dumping 12+ inches of snow, alot of cars had to stay inside today instead of getting rolled out of the shop. Not too bad at first, just a few cars for windshields and check overs.
http://


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Then the guys emptied the transporters that got back from California a while back. Now it starts to get crowded.
Some need some work, some are getting put into storage.







http://


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Ok enough is enough. Hope we get plowed out by tomorrow. There's no place to work.
http://


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Busy busy lol

Nice group, I bet they're all fast too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You say enough is enough...I don't think so!!! Cool pics!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Never enough!!! Keep up the good work..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Keep them coming! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great Stance on that silver drag Vette. Nice collection of cars!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking shop & race cars, keep them coming! :thumbsup: Never too many. ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

His cars are mostly Drag Cars so these not only Show....but they go go go!!!!!!!

Which is your quickest? And what number did it run? You run 1/4 or 1/8th? Does your timing system get mph too?
:freak:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Joe, the silver Vette is probably the quickest. It's on a Super G+ chassis with some mods, but it has a problem with the rear bushing on the arm popping out of place on the launch. With that being said here's the quickest so far.
http://


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Most of the cars are T-Jets and 4 Gears. I've only got a few inlines.
I sent this car to the last race and almost didn't qualify. The back tires are a set of home made silifoams that I got as a prize from another race, although they look nice they were badly out of round and made the car jump all over the place. I need to get a new set and see what she'll do.

http://









Time to go clear this out of the drive!
http://









You guys east of here, this is headed your way!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh, yea not many in line in my stable either. Also prefer tjets and 4 gears. 

Keep that snow right there pal. We don't want it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TGM - cool cars!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Got a bunch of Wet and Slushy snow but, it could have been worse...Wheeeeeew*

TGM,

This is a whole lot of COOL you have!!

Love the Orange paint job on the Willys along with the fun, fun, fun 
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroaring Strip Vrooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooom details too!!

Oh I am Diggin' the Camoro and all you did to it!!

Bob...thinkin' you got some of our snow...zilla


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

http://








*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*​


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm diggin that red funny car. Is that a Matchbox body?
Nice shop.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Nope, not really, it's a resin cast, with some work done to it.Ididn't think it really looked like a Vega, more like an Omni so I changed the taillight panel,re-shaped the B pillar,took off the hood scoop and zoomies,and re shaped the front spoiler a little.This picture shows a little bit of the work.
http://








Here it is finished:
http://


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I've got another body sitting here, this one I want to turn into a 280ZX funny car.In the early '80's there were legal in the NHRA. I need to find a Tyco 280ZX body to rob the front end and taillight panel from. Just another project to add to the mix.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I believe that F/C that you re-made into an Omni, was originally supposed to resemble a Chevy Monza F/C ?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Whoops, Monza. Vega, Monza, still took the same amount of work. Here's a better picture with some other cars.
http://









Got a few stockers out to get ready for the next race in Texas.
http://


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool ! A '70 Dodge Dart :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Spent the weekend getting these ready for the race in Texas. A few minor details and they'll ship out tomorrow.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

70 dodge dart "swinger" !!! Sweet!

Sweet set of cars ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

TGM, Great collection of cars heading to Texas race! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuff TGM...Luv that Christmas card too!!! RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the words guys. The cars headed out for Texas today, all that is except for the Vette. It had some issues, so we yanked the power plant and stuffed it into a, dare I say it, Buick. 
Shortly after they pulled out we rolled this in.








Don't get me wrong, I liked Ed Roth as well as the next guy, but the Chinese dragon flames have got to go. I've got a plan for her. Some paint, a set of AFX steelies (if I can find some), O rings in the front and slip ons in the back. A little tweaking on the chassis and she'll be golden. :wave:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's some pictures of the FED.










I









I did some more work on it after these were taken and got the rear down a little bit more but because of the motor thats in the chassis it didn't get much lower.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Gotta agree with you on those flames, they need to go!!! They could have at least left the front fender chrome (silver paint) off... Would actually look better in solid red, but that's just me...
Good looking rail...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Gonna show this one to the boys in the shop...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love that dragster! Please tell us about the caliope injector stacks. I'd like to model something like those into my current Willys project.

Yeah still with the flames that look like a fireworks wrapper. Is that the SWB position on the 55 wagon? Maybe thats why they look tail heavy? How come their 57 doesnt seem so odd to me?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I agree Randy. I tried to get the flames and roof decal off but had no sucess, so, the whole thing got stripped and is getting repainted.

Bill, the injector set up is off of an M2 diecast. it's too big for a Tjet or even an AFX. if you look at the rail compared to the other cars in the pictures before you can see how out of scale it is.
The '55 is on the long weel base. Looking at it now it does look a little tail heavy. I thought at first it looked a little long in the nose in front of the wheels.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you. Yeah they're kinda jumbo, just being greedy! Might use two as a dual quad velocity stack look....or a cross fire set up....dunno....they just look too sharp not to consider.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Your OMNI Funny Car looks Cool along with the others you did up!!

The Blue and Silver dragster is Sweet & Neat....Groovy Dude!!

Bob...lots to like here...zilla


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

*Twin Sons of Different Mothers*

Here's the repaint of the Rat Fink Nomad.








Not the exact chassis for it, I wanted to get an idea of how these wheels would look with this car. I haven't decided whether to leave the bumpers chrome or paint them to match the body.

Here's the other one, another Rat Fink, this time it was the black with green top one. This one comes with tinted windows instead of the clear ones, kind of a nice change. This one will get the chrome wheels and chrome bumpers.








And a family picture,









On with the detail work and chassis.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Always enjoy a family portrait!!! That's some straight line detailing on the side trim I must say... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yep, LOVE the twins! :thumbsup:
Beautiful color.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Nomads :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

NoMad-GoMad


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great rail & twin Nomads! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, I like the Nomads! Do you hand paint the silver or mask it? Either way the blue looks excellent and the silver is nice and sharp.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thank for the compliments guys. Hopefully I can get the bumpers and wheels painted for the one car and finish getting the detailing done and windshield glued in both of them soon.
Michael, the chrome is painted with a paint pen. The one I used has a slightly too large tip on it, next time I'll get one with the smallest tip I can. I think it'll make it easier and I have less touch up to do. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome pair of Nomads!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joe said "awesome pair"!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's a work in progress. Miasto die cast body and chassis with a Johnny Lightning chassis grafted to it. I still need to figure out the p/u shoes and guide flag set up.


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Cant wait to see that one !


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's another work in progress. It still needs a few finishing touches, windshield, zoomies,decals and then clear coat.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

In some of my favorites colors to I might add!!! I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope you don't mind sharing those colors, the boys have been working on one also...RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Share? Who do you think I got the colors from in the first place.
Still have to finish the Vette but here's one that's done and ready to go.
'70 Cuda on a basicly stock four gear chassis.



















I painted the body last fall with Testors laquer and it showed a lot of metalic, put the body off to the side and when I came back to it, it's like it disappeared.????? Oh well.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool look with the flavored wheels!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Cuda looks good. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Silver is funny like that. Not sure if a fresh coat of clear might brighten the flake up a touch? The roof has a good shine on it so maybe not.

What's the scoop with the Camaro tail lights? They look like something out of my shop!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not a huge MOPAR fan, but THAT is beautiful. and of course, a drag car.
way to go


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

SCM, it wasn't the silver, it was the blue, it was a metal flake, dunno what happened. I even shot a light clear coat of laquer over it, seemed to come back a little, then, poof gone again! Oh well that's Testors spray paint for ya.
The Camaro was brush painted with acrylics, both the matte black and the red for the tail lights. Just need to find some glass for it and it'll be pretty much done.
I hear ya Al, me too, but I've always had a soft spot for the Cudas and Challengers.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh that Yellow and Red Dragster is looking Great as well as your Cuda!!

They both look TUFF with BIG TIRES and jack em up in the back end...YEAH!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...build to live, live to build...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

PM me your add'g TGM. I've got extra camaro glass here. No back bumpers but lots of glass!


----------

